# Handy vise grips!



## Seffers93 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey guys!

I’m always posting questions so I figured I’d make a thread just to show these handy long locking pliers I found at menards.

I don’t trust my grip with regular blacksmiths tongs so right before I’m about to quench, to avoid dropping a blade into a very deep quench tank, I switch over to these handy locking pliers (can’t use them the whole time or they’ll start to melt... this is my second set lol). I’m sure some of you use something like this but I figured I’d share anyway. They’re really helpful!

I have blades 4 and 5 tempering tonight! One is for a friend and the other is my first Wa handle attempt.

Cheers!

- Seth


----------

